# Wiki deleter



## Diablo1123 (Oct 28, 2008)

Look at this guy : 
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Spe...ns/72.161.77.20
Deleted around 58 pages of stuff.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 28, 2008)

oh snap. The hell is wrong with this guy? Who is he?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'm undoing all the pages, but he wrote





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> uexboxmods was here hired by braken


 on the last one.

Obviously someone trying to start a fight of some sort


----------



## Dark (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow someone needs a life.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you're not talking to me, just because I went and reverted all the chagnes


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe someone who got banned here?

they are usually the ones that do this sort of thing...


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 28, 2008)

brakken and folks don't take to us very well?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 28, 2008)

I know who that is!!!
...
...
...
Wait for it...
...
...
...


Spoiler



A NINTENDO SPY!!


They are trying to disrupt all of the helpful information pages so as to make it harder for us!!


----------



## goodboy735 (Oct 28, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> I know who that is!!!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


 LOL!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 30, 2008)

why not disable page editing by anonymous IPs?


----------

